# I have a wonderful Farrier



## vetasst (Aug 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say, I realize it is hard to find care sometimes/knowledge for our donkeys, but I have found a wonderful farrier




. She was referred to me a year and half ago. My kids all but the baby



, of course, love her. Hershey will start to get so excited that he will show his stuff trotting and braying when he sees her truck pull by his pasture. Snickers will try and lay her head over her back as she is trimming someone else waiting for her turn. The baby gave us a run for the money today, by the way she came out today straight back from vacation since she knew Milk Dud needed done, She has been the most patient person and even instructing me on how to make things easier for next time. I really just wanted to give KUDOS



to her, it is not a job I think I could do every day.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

It is nice to have a good patient farrier, I know I really am happy with the farriers(father & son) that I use..... I am glad you found someone you like! Some areas finding someone to do minis is a challenge.


----------

